# Mignon newbie questions - Slightly puzzled and worried!



## old soul song (May 21, 2014)

Hi all. Just received a gorgeous Eureka Mignon the other day. My first venture into the electric grinder world as I've been using a Hario Skerton up until now. I'm grinding for moka pots at the moment with plans to get a Gaggia Classic in the next few months. I'm still learning and experimenting with grind levels but I figured I would try and match the grind I get from my Hario as this works nicely in my Bialetti pot.

While adjusting the grind level at the finer end of things I was concerned that, on a few occasions, the machine seemed to jam. By jam I mean the ground coffee coming out slowed until nothing was coming out. This worried me as I didn't really think I had even gone that fine. I quickly turned off the power as soon as I realised the motor was running without any coffee coming out (a couple of seconds tops) but I'm paranoid about motors burning out. Hopefully I've not done any damage and I'm just a total noob experiencing normal problems! After adjusting to a coarser setting everything seemed to work again fine, but as I came back to a, what I thought was a normal espresso fine grind, it jammed again and I had to go through the process again.

Basically I was hoping for reassurance on the fact I haven't damaged my lovely new grinder! I've read about people saying burrs need seasoning? Do grinders need to be broken in as it were? I've only had about 200 grams of coffee through it so far.

Any advice would be really gratefully received.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

No you have not damaged your grinder, just set it so fine that the beans can't feed into the burrs. The Eureka is a quality grinder that isn't damaged so easily. The best advice I can give you though, is always check your beans for stones and foreign objects, before putting them into your grinder.


----------



## old soul song (May 21, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> No you have not damaged your grinder, just set it so fine that the beans can't feed into the burrs. The Eureka is a quality grinder that isn't damaged so easily. The best advice I can give you though, is always check your beans for stones and foreign objects, before putting them into your grinder.


Ah brill. Thanks for the advice. I've got a lot to learn still. That makes sense as I didn't hear the motor straining; coffee just stopped coming out! I'll definitely make sure I check my beans. I want this grinder to last as long as possible!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Mignons are incredibly well built for a grinder in its class, so it should be fine. The Mignon is more than capable of grinding fine enough to choke an espresso machine however, so it should get pretty fine before the beans stop reaching the burrs.

If the machine jams you will be able to hear a distinctive straining motor sound. If the burrs are just close together but spinning you should be able to hear this also.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I just received my brand new Mignon the other day as well. I am well pleased with it. Just a few very minor irritants, but certainly nothing to be writing home about. Straight out of the box I ran some beans through it to see where the burrs were at from the factory and then wound them down until I has the machine at the espresso setting. It is now at that setting and i'll probably do a check in a few days to see if it needs adjusting again. I am switching beans in a few days, so I'll need to tweak it then, but for the most part I am delighted with the grinder. A big thanks to all who recommended it.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

More great Mignon information - I'm storing it all up for my big day...


----------



## old soul song (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for your help everyone. This has really put my mind at rest and I haven't had any problems in the past few days. Loving this grinder!


----------

